# NEW - Airport Express



## bobw (Jun 7, 2004)

http://www.apple.com/airportexpress/

June 7, 2004 - 13:02 EDT Apple today introduced AirPort Express, "the world's first 802.11g mobile base station that can be plugged directly into the wall for wireless Internet connections and USB printing, or thrown into a laptop bag to bring wireless freedom to hotel rooms with broadband connections." Airport Express also features analog and digital audio outputs that can be connected to a stereo and new AirTunes music networking software that wirelessly streams music to any room in the house. AirPort Express features a single piece ultra-compact design weighing 6.7 ounces, and will be available to Mac and PC users in July for US$129. AirTunes requires the next version of iTunes (iTunes 4.6), which is expected to be available later this week as a free download.


----------



## macridah (Jun 7, 2004)

Niiiice.  What a way to start off a week.  I didn't even expect news like this today.  Did anyone predict this new device?  This one just came out of nowhere  ... for me that is--and I'm a super apple rumor follower.

Kewl Steve!


----------



## jobsen_ski (Jun 7, 2004)

v. kl! this is def one that apple has managed to keep quiet i think! and looks quite a good edition to the "airport" range!


----------



## serpicolugnut (Jun 7, 2004)

I've been hoping Apple would release something like this for the last year or so. Now all Apple has to do is make a "solution" for quality iPod output in your automobile, and enable make the next gen iPod WiFi enabled to bypass the computer altogether.


----------



## sur (Jun 7, 2004)

wait... you need two of them to get it to work... or just an airport extreme base station?


----------



## jobsen_ski (Jun 7, 2004)

just noticed this "AirTunes requires iTunes 4.6 or later." while looking through the apple page on airport express! www.apple.com/airportexpress/ its in the terms and conditions at the bottom number 2!


----------



## jobsen_ski (Jun 7, 2004)

look around the apple site and in software update itunes v 4.6 - no ware to be found! maybe later this week?


----------



## unimaxium (Jun 7, 2004)

I heard from someone that apple would be releasing something new this week, but I wouldn't have expected this. I'm surprised that Apple come out with this as I don't think any of the rumors I've heard have mentioned an addition to the airport line. Well anyway, it sounds like a good product and I'm glad I didn't trade in my G5 in hopes they'd release a new one this week, hehe


----------



## jobsen_ski (Jun 7, 2004)

sur said:
			
		

> wait... you need two of them to get it to work... or just an airport extreme base station?



i was wondering that too! anyone know anything?


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Jun 7, 2004)

im surprised they didnt make it work with video too.... imagine being able to wirelessly play videos or games that are on your computer on your TV screen.
maybe the datarate is too high for airport?


----------



## macgeek (Jun 7, 2004)

sur said:
			
		

> wait... you need two of them to get it to work... or just an airport extreme base station?



Depends what you want to do.  The Airport Express Base Station has no LAN port, so if you want to connect to a wired network, you will need a regular base station.  Otherwise, this will provide wireless access to an Internect connection for up to 10 computers.  At the same time, it can also connect to a compatible USB printer, and it has a phone jack to connect to a stereo receiver so you can stream iTunes wirelessly to your stereo.

Not too shabby!  Next:  Firewire-less so we can stream video over a wireless connection!


----------



## Captain Code (Jun 7, 2004)

jobsen_ski said:
			
		

> i was wondering that too! anyone know anything?



I don't think you need either.  Just the Airport Express.  It has an ethernet port on it so you don't need wireless at all.  The thing about it is, it'll act as a wireless base station, or connect to an existing wireless or wired network automatically.


----------



## macgeek (Jun 7, 2004)

Captain Code said:
			
		

> I don't think you need either.  Just the Airport Express.  It has an ethernet port on it so you don't need wireless at all.  The thing about it is, it'll act as a wireless base station, or connect to an existing wireless or wired network automatically.



I'm not sure this is true.  Where did you get this info?  I don't see it on Apple's site.  The tech specs say WAN port but no LAN port.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 7, 2004)

Now we need a wireless connection for vga and I will playback my DVD on the beamer (plugged to the roof) and my hifi *wireless*! 
Great idea and I think the price is also ok.


----------



## Captain Code (Jun 7, 2004)

macgeek said:
			
		

> I'm not sure this is true.  Where did you get this info?  I don't see it on Apple's site.  The tech specs say WAN port but no LAN port.



Look at the picture at the top right on this page
http://www.apple.com/airportexpress/specs.html

It's an auto configuring port, LAN or WAN.

And from this
"AirPort Express delivers unprecedented wireless freedom in a highly portable unit that fits in the palm of your hand. Unwire your home for everything from playing your iTunes music through stereo speakers to sharing a single broadband Internet connection and a USB printer to extending your current wireless network."

It wouldn't make much sense without a LAN port either.  How would you share music from your computer without it?

Also, the tech specs say it can act as a bridge which means you don't need another base station to access the network if you don't have one.


----------



## senne (Jun 7, 2004)

and ! it's for PC too. Very clever strategy.


----------



## macgeek (Jun 7, 2004)

Captain Code:  Okay, fair enough.  I missed that pic.  Good find!

However, the problem still remains, if you want to use the Airport Express Hub to connect to the Internet, you can't connect it to your wired LAN... not without another router.  Most ISPs now store your MAC Address, so you can't just hook your cable/dsl modem into a regular network hub/switch.  I had that exact setup (before Apple added a second ethernet port to its Airport Hubs) and it stopped working once Comcast decided to store MAC Addresses.

So, if your ISP does not store MAC Addresses, you can set it up so that your modem is connected to a wired network hub that also has a ethernet connection to your Airport Express Hub.  Set up the Airport Express Hub as your router and you're set.  The only trick is getting your Airport Hub to grab an IP if your ISP doesn't provide static IPs.

If your ISP DOES store your MAC Address, you have a few solutions:
1.  Make everything connect wirelessly.
2.  Buy a router or set up another machine (that has 2 network cards) as your router and connect your modem to that router/machine.  NOTE: You will need to add your own firewall as well.
3.  Buy an Airport Extreme hub to use with your Airport Express Hub.

I'm not suggesting you don't know this information.  I'm merely adding it for everyone's benefit because there were questions.  I'm also open to other suggestions if I've missed something.


----------



## twister (Jun 7, 2004)

sooo cool.  Can't believe they didn't do wireless firewire though.  Must be to new of a technology.


----------



## Captain Code (Jun 7, 2004)

Yep, you're right, if you need wired and wireless computers on the network and you don't already have a wired router, then you will need some sort of router to make it work.  

For a pure wireless network this would work great up to 10 users.  

Now we just need something to control iTunes FROM the stereo.


----------



## Randman (Jun 7, 2004)

Well, if you have an iPod connected with the output jack, use the Novii remote for wireless control of the iPod.


----------



## Captain Code (Jun 7, 2004)

One thing about it that is sort of dumb, is you need to use Airport to share the music.  So you CAN'T share music from computers that don't use Airport, even if they are plugged into the same LAN..


----------



## macgeek (Jun 7, 2004)

Well, the next step could be wireless iPod.  If your iPod can connect wirelessly to your stereo (without those crappy radio transmitters), you'll be set!  Of course, it'd be nice to have iTunes controls built-in to your receiver, but let's get real.

I'm assuming that Firewire-less is going to be used for higher-bandwidth operations.  Once we go to video over wireless, we'll have a need for it.  I would bet that the Airport Express is an 802.11g stepping stone to a complete firewire-less home network.  The trick will be transmitting the data at a distance.  I'm wondering if Firewire-less will really replace 802.11g, or if it will merely replace Bluetooth.  We shall see!


----------



## fryke (Jun 7, 2004)

Firewire/less is not higher bandwidth than 802.11g, really. More or less the same specs. Also: More or less the same uses. Sure: Video o.t.a. might need higher bandwidth than 802.11g (although you _could_ do that using the right codecs), Firewire/less doesn't help here, either.

... However: As my cablemodem is nowhere near my home stereo, I can't use AirPort Express, it seems. Or I'd have to put a looooooong wire between the two. Which kinda defeats the purpose (as I could also simply add a long audio-cable from computer to stereo...).


----------



## macgeek (Jun 7, 2004)

What's the bandwidth on Firewire-less?  I have yet to see any specs....


----------



## macgeek (Jun 7, 2004)

fryke said:
			
		

> Firewire/less is not higher bandwidth than 802.11g, really. More or less the same specs. Also: More or less the same uses. Sure: Video o.t.a. might need higher bandwidth than 802.11g (although you _could_ do that using the right codecs), Firewire/less doesn't help here, either.
> 
> ... However: As my cablemodem is nowhere near my home stereo, I can't use AirPort Express, it seems. Or I'd have to put a looooooong wire between the two. Which kinda defeats the purpose (as I could also simply add a long audio-cable from computer to stereo...).



Or you could buy the Airport Extreme Hub and the Airport Express Hub.


----------



## kerrazyjoe (Jun 7, 2004)

Captain Code said:
			
		

> One thing about it that is sort of dumb, is you need to use Airport to share the music.  So you CAN'T share music from computers that don't use Airport, even if they are plugged into the same LAN..


I do not think this is true.  An AirportBase station connected to a router (LAN) that has a machine connected to router shoul dbe able to stream through the LAN to the AirportBase station to the AirportExpress...???

iMac -> router -> AirportBase 802.11b -> AirPort Express -> Stereo.


----------



## kerrazyjoe (Jun 7, 2004)

Can I stream to more than one AP_Express at the same time?  I want three AP_Express and have my entire house Rockin.


----------



## Captain Code (Jun 7, 2004)

kerrazyjoe said:
			
		

> I do not think this is true.  An AirportBase station connected to a router (LAN) that has a machine connected to router shoul dbe able to stream through the LAN to the AirportBase station to the AirportExpress...???
> 
> iMac -> router -> AirportBase 802.11b -> AirPort Express -> Stereo.



Maybe, but what if you just want to use it to share tunes from a PowerMac, you shouldn't have to buy a base station too when the Express has an ethernet port.

The above might work but I would say there's no way to tell until you try it.
It would depend on how the Airport basestation transmits your packets.  If it broadcast and made your iMac look like a wireless computer then it should work fine.


----------



## Cat (Jun 7, 2004)

> However: As my cablemodem is nowhere near my home stereo, I can't use AirPort Express, it seems. Or I'd have to put a looooooong wire between the two. Which kinda defeats the purpose (as I could also simply add a long audio-cable from computer to stereo...).


Er ... no? I mean, you don't really need to connect your stereo to the internet... all you seem to need is an airport capable mac and an AirportExpress base station. That's all you need for a very simple, basic LAN. No cables at all: your iBook broadcasts the iTunes signal to the station, which you connect to the stereo. That's it. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Salvo (Jun 7, 2004)

This is Unbeleiveably cool. I was just contemplating using Cat5 to transmit Analogue Audio to the stereos in my house. AirPort Express will solve that problem for me.
Video would be cooler, but Audio Only is a step in the right direction.
Video would also introduce other issues; mainly to do with Bandwidth. Set top boxes, remote Controls


----------



## kerrazyjoe (Jun 7, 2004)

Captain Code said:
			
		

> Maybe, but what if you just want to use it to share tunes from a PowerMac, you shouldn't have to buy a base station too when the Express has an ethernet port.


I am glad your reply started with 'Maybe' - meaning you do not know for sure. Because I do not know for sure as well.  Yes the solution I mentioned earlier does include a base station - my iMac does not have airport card (this is what I though you meant) but access everything on the wirless net through the base station connected to the router.  
Ok - I will remove my AirportBase station from my solution - I should be able to connect the AirpotExpress to the router - or simply connect to the Mac with a crossover cable - this should work - my guess is that this is all rendevous enabled and does not need to be Airport'ed.

iMac -> AirportExpress (crossover cable) -> stereo.

What makes want to say that you need to do wireless?  The Express has an ethernet port.


----------



## Captain Code (Jun 7, 2004)

kerrazyjoe said:
			
		

> I am glad your reply started with 'Maybe' - meaning you do not know for sure. Because I do not know for sure as well.  Yes the solution I mentioned earlier does include a base station - my iMac does not have airport card (this is what I though you meant) but access everything on the wirless net through the base station connected to the router.
> Ok - I will remove my AirportBase station from my solution - I should be able to connect the AirpotExpress to the router - or simply connect to the Mac with a crossover cable - this should work - my guess is that this is all rendevous enabled and does not need to be Airport'ed.
> 
> iMac -> AirportExpress (crossover cable) -> stereo.
> ...



I do say maybe because I think it would work if the Express was setup as a bridge, but, not having any wireless computers in my house, I wouldn't know for sure.  But, speaking theoretically, I believe it would work if in bridged mode, but that is really not a good way to do it because you would have a wired network connected to both airports(Extreme, and Express), and you would also have the wireless bridge between the Extreme and Express.

I would think that is what it should be able to do, without the Airport Extreme/regular Airport base station.

It would most definately be using Rendezvous, which *should* be working fine no matter if you are wireless or wired, but what gets me is what the specs say on Apple's website:



> AirPort Extreme System Requirements
> For Macintosh users:
> Computer hardware:
> 
> * A Macintosh computer with an AirPort Extreme Card or AirPort Card



So, I wonder if Apple hasn't enabled sharing on the ethernet interface for some reason, just based on the specs saying that you need a wireless computer for it to work.  There shouldn't really be any reason that you can't share from any Mac, no matter if it's wired or wireless, but they state that you need wireless.

If they did disable it on the ethernet interface for some reason, I would think all they would need to do is put out a firmware update to enable it.


----------



## RyanLang (Jun 7, 2004)

Aside from the audio thing, which is neat, it's just a wireless access point which you can buy for around 70 bucks from a slew of other companies like Linksys. The apple one is obviously the coolest as usual.


----------



## kerrazyjoe (Jun 7, 2004)

I did not see that system requirements: now I see where CaptainCode is coming from. I will guess that one can stream music to a stereo over a wired network using AirportExpress - I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## kerrazyjoe (Jun 7, 2004)

RyanLang said:
			
		

> Aside from the audio thing, which is neat, it's just a wireless access point which you can buy for around 70 bucks from a slew of other companies like Linksys. The apple one is obviously the coolest as usual.


I want it just for the "audio thing" .  A 70$ access point does me no good - A 120$ "audio thing" solves a 'Problem' for me.
Thanks for the info RyanLang - I was not aware of that.


----------



## jeb1138 (Jun 7, 2004)

RyanLang said:
			
		

> Aside from the audio thing, which is neat, it's just a wireless access point which you can buy for around 70 bucks from a slew of other companies like Linksys. The apple one is obviously the coolest as usual.



Well, an access point which also automatically configures to work as a bridge or a repeater and is unusually compact and cable-free and has a printer USB sharing port too, which are sometimes found in other access points but sometimes not, yes?


----------



## unimaxium (Jun 7, 2004)

> One thing about it that is sort of dumb, is you need to use Airport to share the music. So you CAN'T share music from computers that don't use Airport, even if they are plugged into the same LAN..



I don't see what all the confusion is about regarding what Airport Express does. As it says on the front page of apple.com, it's basically a small airport extreme base station, that you can carry around with you where you go. You don't need an ethernet cable to use the airtunes feature, all you need is an airport card in your computer and a cable going from the airport express device to a stereo or other audio output device. This is made as a simple base station with the added ability to stream music with airtunes and be a print server. There would really be no reason to buy an Airport Express if you don't have an airport card in your computer already. There are plenty of devices out there already that hook up your stereo to a wired LAN. This isn't made to be a replacement for an airport card for those who can't install an Airport Extreme card in their old macs. It's made for those who want to have an airport base station with them when they travel without having to lug an airport UFO base station (and power adapter) around with them


----------



## drunkmac (Jun 7, 2004)

AWESOME! nuff said.


----------



## kerrazyjoe (Jun 7, 2004)

unimaxium said:
			
		

> I don't see what all the confusion is about regarding what Airport Express does.


The confusion is that it should not have to stream music wirelessly.  I have a iMac without a airport card that is connected to a router that has an Airport Base station connected to the router.  My stereo is in the other room.  I should be able to stream music to my stereo using the BaseStation connected to my router as I can already network with all other wireless (Airport enabled) devices this way.  The system requirements state that I need an Airport Card in my mac.  I believe I will be able to do thi, it's just that is not clear.


----------



## kerrazyjoe (Jun 7, 2004)

kerrazyjoe said:
			
		

> The confusion is that it should not have to stream music wirelessly.


This just may be a limitation pogrammed in the software to inhibit unlawful sharing of music - it can only be played 150 ft from the source.


----------



## thisbechuck (Jun 7, 2004)

Do y'all think this could work:

iBook with Airport --controls--> Shared library/playlists on Cube (hooked up to Airport Base Station) --streams to--> Airport Express --outputs to--> stereo

Or would the music have to be on the iBook for it to work?


----------



## Ripcord (Jun 7, 2004)

kerrazyjoe said:
			
		

> The confusion is that it should not have to stream music wirelessly.  I have a iMac without a airport card that is connected to a router that has an Airport Base station connected to the router.  My stereo is in the other room.  I should be able to stream music to my stereo using the BaseStation connected to my router as I can already network with all other wireless (Airport enabled) devices this way.  The system requirements state that I need an Airport Card in my mac.  I believe I will be able to do thi, it's just that is not clear.



I'm also trying to figure out exactly how I'm supposed to control the music from the other room.  I suppose I just start streaming music and listen to it like a radio station.  Not as nice as I'd want (it'd be great if there was a remote or something =)

However, it's overall very cool.  Lots of punch for your $129!


----------



## unimaxium (Jun 7, 2004)

You don't listen to it like a radio station. How it's supposed to go is like this (quoted from http://www.apple.com/airportexpress/airtunes.html )



> Setting up AirTunes couldnt be easier. Install the AirPort Express Assistant software included in the CD that comes with AirPort Express. Then just follow these easy steps:
> 
> 1. Connect your stereo or a set of powered speakers to the audio port using either an optical digital or analog audio cable (both are included in the AirPort Express Stereo Connection Kit). Which cable you use depends on whether your stereo or set of powered speakers has an optical digital or analog connection.
> 
> ...



Basically what you do is you stream music wirelessly from the computer to the airport express device. Then the airport express device takes that streaming music and outputs it (by a standard size audio cable) to a stereo or speakers or whatever other listening device you hook it up to.


----------



## unimaxium (Jun 7, 2004)

thisbechuck said:
			
		

> Do y'all think this could work:
> 
> iBook with Airport --controls--> Shared library/playlists on Cube (hooked up to Airport Base Station) --streams to--> Airport Express --outputs to--> stereo
> 
> Or would the music have to be on the iBook for it to work?



That's a good question and it really depends on if the airport express is made so that you can hook it up to ethernet and control it that way from the cube. My guess is that it is made so you can only control it over airport (i.e. from the ibook with music on it only). There's also the question of how you would control the cube from the ibook. Maybe you could use something like VNC or Timbuktu.

Although you might be able to stream things that are shared over rendezvous going like: cube with itunes and rendezvous ---shares to--> iBook connected wirelessly to airport express ---streams songs from cube through iBook using rendezvous to--> Airport Express ---connected like normal to--> Stereo output. But that's a question of whether itunes/airtunes will be made to be compatable with streaming rendezvous songs from another computer to the airport express, which nobody really knows yet.


----------



## symphonix (Jun 8, 2004)

thisbechuck said:
			
		

> Do y'all think this could work:
> 
> iBook with Airport --controls--> Shared library/playlists on Cube (hooked up to Airport Base Station) --streams to--> Airport Express --outputs to--> stereo
> 
> Or would the music have to be on the iBook for it to work?



Yes. This should work. As long as the iBook can play the tunes stored on the Cube, then it should have no hassles streaming it to an Airport Express.



			
				unimaxium said:
			
		

> There's also the question of how you would control the cube from the ibook. Maybe you could use something like VNC or Timbuktu.



There is no need to take "remote control" of the cube. All you need to do is share the music library from the Cube and access it in iTunes on the iBook.

**

I'm pretty impressed with this new product. Even as a handy, travel ready airport station that's cheap to boot, its great. Add USB printer sharing and the iTunes streaming functionality and this little gadget is straight onto my wish-list.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 8, 2004)

remote control could be a bluetooth handy using salling clicker. Can hardly wait to get it


----------



## texanpenguin (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm very, VERY impressed.

This came right out of the blue - only Apple seems to see a problem I've never thought of that I myself have, and capitalise on it. What I want to know is: will it be the same connection system as the PowerBook G4 Power Adapter (it appears to be), so I can order the US version and just use my 'Book's power-adapter bit, and slide it in in place of the US plug.

This is going to be so good. I'll be able to use a wired broadband modem for my desktops, plugged into the AirPort Express, which will be in my Home Cinema, where the best stereo in the house is, and I'll also have Wireless internet from bed .

The thing I want it to be able to do though, is have ALL sound (and one day, video too) routed through the Express.

I want to have my laptop in my bedroom streaming a DivX movie to my cinema, without me having to lug it into the cinema and physically attaching it with SVideo and Composite audio...


Oh and those system requirements posted earlier, if a copy/paste, imply NOTHING - they're system requirements for AirPort Extreme (not EXPRESS), which, believe it or not, requires an AirPort Extreme or AirPort card to be any use .


----------



## diablojota (Jun 8, 2004)

This is definitely a very innovative product.  Yet again Apple has come out with another truly useful device.  I congratulate you Apple and his Steveness.
I am going to try and order one as soon as they start shipping.


----------



## Browni (Jun 8, 2004)

Thats Insane  Wireless networking here I come  how much?


----------



## kerrazyjoe (Jun 8, 2004)

This device is quite cool. 
I appreciate that Apple is looking out for my needs.  My sense on this goes back to when iTunes was first announced.  I was sitting with my clamshell iBook running OS9 wondering if this platform was a good fit for me.  I wanted to engage in digital media photos and movies and a little music.  Well, Apple launched iTunes and iMovie then iPhoto  I bought one of the first FP iMac when they came out. They kept coming at me with the things that I needed (wanted).  

This spring I set up a patio outside my home equipped with speakers. My ipod is connected to my stereo through AV wire. It is nice for me!  There are four members in my family all with their own iTunes Library  so I am sitting there looking at my iMac in one corner and my stereo and iPod in the other corner.  I ask myself How can others play their music on the stereo?  Do I purchase an iPod for everybody  I dont think so.  Do I run a 25 ft AV cable from audio out to stereo?  No  that degrades quality and is messy  I only have so many Audio Inputs.  What to do? 

OH  AirportExpress a little AirFreshener Plugin  lose the iPod  plugin to the Express and EveryBody can stream from the iMac.  When somebody else is using Mac and I want music  unplug Express and plugin the iPod.
I have said this before  I have on numerous occasions wished for a solution to these kinds of digital media problems and  voila !!!! out of nowhere Apple says Heres a solution I may be a sucker for some of this stuff but they have always responded.  Everything from iDvd, iTunes sharing, iPhoto slideshows and iLife integration  it has just been amazing.
I just hope I can take advantage of Express without an Airport card in my iMac and use the AirportBase station connected to my network.


----------



## Browni (Jun 8, 2004)

ok, so i am going to get one. but how much will it be in the UK as it isnt on the UK store yet $129.00 =£70? or is my math's off? If it is thats cheaper than most wireless routers. Also - what are the requirements for this external speaker thing, i have 3 stereos in the house can i share my iTunes playlist over all of them with it?

EDIT: Also saw on the page 'Air Tunes Requires iTunes 4.6 or later" so and iTunes update eh


----------



## Browni (Jun 8, 2004)

Um just a  question here but there seems to be a small problem in the information. 

The picture states that the Express Plug can be contacted to a LAN, but the further tech specks state:

10/100BASE-T Ethernet WAN port (RJ-45 connector) for connecting a DSL or cable modem

So according to this it Wont connect to a LAN (10/100BASE-T Ethernet LAN port (RJ-45 connector) for connecting to wired computers and printers)  Will this allow me to  make my DSL wireless so my laptops can use it as well as my Mac? (that is NOT wireless)


----------



## thisbechuck (Jun 8, 2004)

Although I don't exactly know what an AirPort Express does for sure (since I haven't actually seen one in use), I believe I have a pretty good idea. First off, responding to your WAN/LAN question, I really doubt that Apple would not enable the unit to transmit wireless of an existing network. As a backup for this postulation, under the "On The Go" section of the AP Express site it reads 





> ...as long as your hotel room is wired for broadband, you can create your own wireless network with AirPort Express. Just connect the AirPort Express Base Station to the rooms Ethernet network jack, plug it into an electrical outlet and youre online wirelessly.


 and in another section 





> If the conference room already houses an Ethernet network, you can connect AirPort Express to it.


 From how I read that, it means that Apple has not crippled the device, and that it will work from both routers (current networks) and directly from cable/dsl modems alike.

For your other question about your 3 stereos-- you could technically handle it a couple of different ways. The reasonable way, if all are in use and you are really set on getting your tunes to every one, is to 





> Buy several AirPort Express Base Stations and connect one to every stereo or set of powered speakers in your house.


. The AP Extreme connects to your stereo's AUX input jack(s) (either RCA analog or TOSLink optical digital) by means of a mini 1/8" to (insert your output choice here) converter cable (purchasable at RadioShack or through the AppleStore as the AirPort Express Stereo Connection Kit. The last way involves 1 AirPort Express unit connected to 3 1/8" stereo splitters and connection wire snaking to the stereos all over your house. This method is particularly ghetto, and because it involves bundles of unsightly wires, you most likely will not choose this since you are vying for a AP Express in the first place. Of course, the latter method will allow for synchronization of the music-- something I am not sure is easily possible with separate units.

Anyways, I hope my long-winded response has answered some of your questions.


----------



## thisbechuck (Jun 8, 2004)

One last thing-- if your G4 tower is the only computer using the DSL connection, you would need to purchase a router, so one cable could go to the wired computer, and the other could go to the AP Express box.

Might just be simpler to get an AirPort card for your tower though.


----------



## Captain Code (Jun 8, 2004)

Check here for some good answers from Greg Joswiak on Airport Express.


----------



## quiksan (Jun 8, 2004)

Captain Code said:
			
		

> Check here for some good answers from Greg Joswiak on Airport Express.



ooooh!  You just beat me to it.  I was coming to post that link, but you bested me Cptn Code.  nicely done.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 9, 2004)

Sweet. I want one of those. And then of course speakers so that I can use it around the house. (Oh wait, I need a net connection home now as well..)


----------



## Browni (Jun 9, 2004)

Thanks thisbechuck and Captain Code. Very useful.

One last thing tho i don't think i would need a router cant i just i use internet connection sharing and spawn it over AP? Because what i do at the moment is i have a Etha- Hub and i share the DSL over that.


----------



## iMan (Jun 10, 2004)

> Now with AirPort Express it is easier than ever to extend the range of your wireless network. If you find that in the farthest corners of your home - like the kitchen or upstairs bedroom - you are at the edge of your wireless coverage it is possible to setup an AirPort Express Base Station to connect to your existing AirPort Extreme or AirPort Express wireless network. Once setup AirPort Express can be moved anywhere in the house. Extending your network is truly a wireless feature that requires no wires whatsoever. All you need to do is plug in AirPort Express, and so long as it is in range of the other base station re-connect to your network. Now web surfing in a hammock in the backyard has never been easier.



(This is quoted from the apple stores description of AirPort Express)

Does this mean that you have to have an airport wireless router to be able to use the airport express to extend your or can you use it as a bridge for any wireless router??
I have a Netgear router and i need to expand my coverage area, can I use the airport express as a bridge?
anyone know?

Viktor


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 11, 2004)

Maybe someone asked this before, but I am very curious about it and I am too lazy to read the whole thread. I am not sure what that firewire plug is for. Could it be used as some sort of file-serving when you plug a firewire disc to it? For example iPod?


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jun 11, 2004)

I don't think it has a FireWire port.

It has a USB port - for printer sharing.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 11, 2004)

Oops! My mistake! I mistook the usb plug with firewire.. Sowwy


----------



## twister (Jun 14, 2004)

Since it's wireless USB does it HAVE to be printing?  Or could it be burning?  Or something else?  That'd be cool!!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 14, 2004)

Well, I don't think you can use it for fileserving or disc burning but just network printing. However, even if it would, I think the connection would be too slow for the burner. You might have to go down to 1x burning and you can say bye bye to your CD-R if you get some connection probs..


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 14, 2004)

Airport Express needs some better marketing materials because it's still unclear to me if it's a transmitter or if it needs a transmitter's signal to carry (such as the Airport Base Station). From what I read it sounds like it extends the range of your wireless transmitter and does not serve as a transmitter itself. 

Anyone have solid facts/proof on this one?


----------



## bobw (Jun 14, 2004)

Doesn't need a Base Station. Connect your Cable/DSL modem to the Ethernet port and you're online. Pretty clear in Apple's description;

AirPort Express uses the 802.11g wireless standard to deliver blazing data rates  up to 54 Mbps.(3) It supports both Macs equipped with an AirPort Extreme Card and Wi-Fi-compliant 802.11g Windows PCs, as well as Macs with the older AirPort Card and 802.11b Windows PCs. Everyone in your family can surf the web wire-free because AirPort Express provides simultaneous wireless Internet access via your DSL or cable modem for up to 10 computers.

http://www.apple.com/airportexpress/


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 14, 2004)

I have been to that very same airport express page, but what's not clear is that you need some type of transmitter for it to work wirelessly on its own. You mentioned plugging it in to a Cable/DSL modem, and that seems perfectly logical, but I wonder (and others have asked this same question) whether the Express can be used without a Base Station or some other wireless transmitter hooked up to your high speed connection?

The reason for my confusion occurs as you start adding more Express stations around your house to expand your "audio areas" and your wireless coverage. Could you, say, have one Express station on one end (of a large house, say) and your internet connection on the other end of the house (not connected with any wires) and not have a transmitter hooked up to your high speed internet?

Basically, is the Express a small version of the Airport Base Station?


----------



## Randman (Jun 14, 2004)

> is the Express a small version of the Airport Base Station?


 Yes.


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 14, 2004)

Randman, I appreciate the answer. It was much shorter than my question! (Getting burned out on work!)

I wonder why apple would create a product that seems to directly compete with its own Airport Base Station? Why buy a Base Station at all if the Express does all the same things and a little bit more?


----------



## bobw (Jun 14, 2004)

I think Apple brought this out as a small portable base you can take anywhere. It can be used as a Base or to extend the range of a Base Station.


----------



## karavite (Jun 14, 2004)

Since a few posters commented on having something to transmit video/images... here is something macgeek posted on the home automation thread: 

http://www.elgato.com/index.php?file=products_eyehome 

EyeHome seems able to transmit video wirelessly and this is all making me crazy - I want something that will do a mix of the two devices - EyeHome and AirPort Express!!!  I guess I will just have to buy both! Still, I think it is very safe to assume Apple has more to add to this - remote control and more media sharing wirelessly. I can't wait!


----------



## Hypernate (Jun 15, 2004)

Natobasso said:
			
		

> Randman, I appreciate the answer. It was much shorter than my question! (Getting burned out on work!)
> 
> I wonder why apple would create a product that seems to directly compete with its own Airport Base Station? Why buy a Base Station at all if the Express does all the same things and a little bit more?



It doesn't directly compete...

The Extreme only has the one ethernet port (i.e. i couldnt' use it liek i have my base station now) and it can only serve 10 addresses. 



I'm just cheesed off I can't use airTunes with the second AE base station i just bought off eBay!!!
brand new
(i couldn't wait unitl mid july)

I'll buy a express when they come out hehe


----------



## bobbo (Jun 17, 2004)

Someone, could you just fill me in on Airport Express. I don't understand what it is supposed to do for business travellers - why the Express? It's just a base station that's portable and has audio port, right? And does Apple, as they mention, really expect us to buy one for every stereo in the house? 

Sorry if I seem really ignorant, networking and stuff isn't really my strong point of knowledge.


----------



## thisbechuck (Jun 17, 2004)

Often hotels have ethernet jacks in their rooms. They recommend AP Express for business travelers because it is super portable, and they can plug in the ethernet line to the base station, plug it into the wall, and be online wirelessly (without being impeded by a cord). They do expect you to buy one for every stereo you want music streamed to wirelessly-- just as it is with other (wireless) digital media stations. Many companies, including Linksys, Roku, Slim Devices, and Motorola to name a couple, manufacture similar devices, although Apple's AP Express is the only unit that is headless, and is directly controllable wirelessly through iTunes.


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 17, 2004)

Apple's marketing on this product has been crappy thus far (in my opinion) but the long and short is the Express is a portable, limited version of the Airport Extreme. Express has 10 possible wireless connections whereas the AE has 50. The Express has iTunes capabilities (play it in different rooms) and a print sharing USB port.

Check out www.apple.com/airportexpress for more info. Hope that helps!


----------



## macgeek (Jun 18, 2004)

Just a note:  Airport Extreme also has USB printer sharing.  Additionally, it has a second ethernet port so you can connect to both a wired network and an Internet connection (e.g. Cable modem).


----------



## fryke (Jun 18, 2004)

It's not Apple's marketing that's crappy, really, it's the product's non-focus. It does several things (and probably does them good). There are several user focus-groups here.

a) PowerNomad. PowerBook user who wants to be free of cables wherever she or he goes. Put that AP Express into a power outlet and a free ethernet port (whether that's on a router, a switch, a hub or directly into an ADSL- or cable modem. You've already set your AP Express up to pick up an IP automatically and to share it with your PowerBook, so you're ready to go.

b) System administrators. Use AP Express boxes to extend the reach of your wireless network. They work as repeaters out of the box. Ready to go.

c) Music. This kinda doesn't fit the marketing focus of a) and b) but will be the main focus of home users. They not only get the AirPort Base Station they've always wanted (and cheaper, too), but they now also can play all of their 'tunes ot their stereo without having to use an iPod (like I do) for that.

Now how do you market this? It's not quite clear whom to target 'most'. But then again, it's almost a self-seller. People acquainted with TCP/IP & WiFi are drooling already. They'll get two or three of those as repeaters throughout the house, where they'll also hook several stereos to them.

People who wanted an AirPort Base Station but found them to be too expensive will buy them because they're cheaper and "can do more". Although that's a bit of a misconception, that's nothing for Apple to worry about. Apple _will_ have to worry about the sales of AP Extreme Base Stations going down a bit, I guess.


----------



## MDLarson (Jun 20, 2004)

macgeek said:
			
		

> However, the problem still remains, if you want to use the Airport Express Hub to connect to the Internet, you can't connect it to your wired LAN... not without another router.  Most ISPs now store your MAC Address, so you can't just hook your cable/dsl modem into a regular network hub/switch.  I had that exact setup (before Apple added a second ethernet port to its Airport Hubs) and it stopped working once Comcast decided to store MAC Addresses.
> 
> So, if your ISP does not store MAC Addresses, you can set it up so that your modem is connected to a wired network hub that also has a ethernet connection to your Airport Express Hub.  Set up the Airport Express Hub as your router and you're set.  The only trick is getting your Airport Hub to grab an IP if your ISP doesn't provide static IPs.
> 
> ...


I know this is off-topic, but maybe it'll be interesting to somebody...

I _just_ got hooked up to Comcast cable high-speed internet and both a serviceperson on the phone and a technician verified that you *could* use a ROUTER with no sharing limits.  You *could not* use a HUB or a SWITCH.  The thing Comcast cares about is the WAN connection doling out multiple IPs on hubs or switches, which a router does not do (if configured as a DHCP server of course).  In addition, the key to getting service from Comcast is having an "authorized cable modem".  This is what the installer does with the "sas" proxies and all the rest.

My equipment includes the Comcast-provided Motorola cable modem (SURFboard SB5100), a Linksys Router (BEFSR81) acting as a DHCP server and a graphite Airport Base Station.  My G4 and the ABS is plugged into the router and our iBook connects to the ABS.  Everything works swell.

Anyway, I think "AirTunes" looks pretty cool--if only we had a nice stereo system!  I was planning on eventually getting a TiVO with the home media option to get iTunes to our TV.


----------



## guilly (Jun 21, 2004)

serpicolugnut said:
			
		

> I've been hoping Apple would release something like this for the last year or so. Now all Apple has to do is make a "solution" for quality iPod output in your automobile, and enable make the next gen iPod WiFi enabled to bypass the computer altogether.



Absolutely. I'm still waiting...


----------

